# How much Chicken and Rice?



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

'Zeke had a bout of diarrhea, and he's fasted for the past 24 hours. I'm boiling some chicken and rice, but am unsure what quantity I should give him. He's a very hungry boy, and the sad puppy eyes are killing me...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I would start with a couple of cups and if he is till hungry, some more in a couple hours. Really, unless you give a pot full of rice, it shouldn't cause problem. 

Remember to add salt to the rice, with diarrhea they lose not only fluids but also electrolytes that fresh water can't replace by itself.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I give two cups rice and 4 to 5 oz of ground up chicken.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

stacey_eight said:


> 'Zeke had a bout of diarrhea, and he's fasted for the past 24 hours. I'm boiling some chicken and rice, but am unsure what quantity I should give him. He's a very hungry boy, and the sad puppy eyes are killing me...


You can also give the pup a banana.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

With diarrhea in an adult dog I'd skip 1-2 feedings or feed verrry lightly. Following that, I'd add a heaping spoonful of pumpkin or a serving of Beneful to the watery chicken & rice mixture. My vets have all approved this treatment. Naturally, if improvement isn't seen within a day or two you should contact your vet.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

He had a nice solid BM on our walk today. I'll start switching him back to TOTW tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

sable123 said:


> You can also give the pup a banana.


No kidding? A banana for diarrhea? Hm, didn't know that!


----------

